# Terrell County



## Researcher31726

I was at one of my favorite fishing spots tonight--the Dawson Fish House--and talked with a fella I know that spends a lot of time in the outdoors during the daytime and nighttime.  I asked if there was anything he wanted to share...
     He said that he has seen a pretty fawn several times over the last couple of weeks.  He could have harvested four or five nice deer a night the last couple of nights (if he were that kinda guy, which he isn't.)  He's seen some coyotes and bobcats, but not as many hogs since May.  In May, he saw a herd with this one sow, where the piglets were like doorsteps, making him think that the piglets had been born bred, there was so many with the different sizes!  Since then, he thinks the hogs have gone deeper into the creek bottoms because of the drought.  He does know of a man who emptied his rifle three times one morning, harvesting a porker with each shell.  He noted that he hasn't been hearing as many of the night birds as he usually does, but there are plenty of crickets and frogs mouthing off.  He's not sure if the weather is affecting the birds, or if he just isn't in any one spot long enought to attract the birds' attention.  He did tell me that he has seen a lot of wild quail this year, so far, so that's good news since we're wanting the wild birds to make a comeback. 
     Everbody's needing rain.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

We got rain this afternoon, plus lightning and thunder and wind! The ground and foliage is good and wet, which is good because of what the well man just told me. We think lightning hit my well motor, and the water has stopped. He said if the ground wasn't wet like it is, there would have been a fire! Thank you, Lord, for the protecting rain!
Sue

Folks over nearwest of Parrott got two inches of rain the other day they told me.  Not sure what we got me today.


----------



## Researcher31726

We got rain on Saturday (some folks in the AM, others in the PM) and on Sunday afternoon. Not sure about the measurement, but hopefully enough to do some good.
Sue


----------



## Count Down

We got some too in Lee County...I noticed that Randoph got some too.. So glad! 

I'll be out to RC on friday afternoon to check on things...


----------



## Researcher31726

Lee County said:
			
		

> We got some too in Lee County...I noticed that Randoph got some too.. So glad!
> 
> I'll be out to RC on friday afternoon to check on things...



That's good news! Hope you have a good report for us!
Sue


----------



## Racor

We got about 1-2" over the weekend here in NW Albany. Friend just a couple miles away got more and in-laws in other direction got less. Seems the wind was the common thing on the saturday night storm. Lots of little branches all over the yard.

Nice to see everything green up!


----------



## Researcher31726

After the dry spell, this is the seventh straight day we have had of late afternoon storms and rain. Love the rain, but my bank account says no more lightning strikes for a while, please!
Sue


----------



## Nicodemus

Sue, we`ve been gettin` litle rain in the evenins`, but more lightnin` and wind than rain.


----------



## Researcher31726

It's amazing what a few miles difference can make! My driveway looks good and soaked after last night's and this afternoon's rain. Hope it helps the water levels some.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

No rain in my part of the country today. Driveway still looks damp. Saw three beautiful deer tonight coming home, crossing the road.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

No rain at Piney Grove Farm today or yesterday. The driveway is no longer damp-looking. (Lord, I didn't mean to sound like I was complaining about the rain!) Talked to some folks they have had a total of 1/2 inch--what came this past week--in two months.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Monday night, 07/24, I talked with someone who had just returned from Panama City, FL, for the weekend. He told me that there wasn't a dry spot on any of the highways between here and there when he was coming through that afternoon.


----------



## Nicodemus

We just got about an inch of rain here finally, and it looks like more is on the way.


----------



## Researcher31726

It's coming here now! Such a sweet sound and smell!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

No rain today here. Some folks in Dawson told me tonight that Mama Nature was doing a lot of false advertising, with the bad-looking clouds, thunder, and lightning this afternoon, but no water show.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Just got back from eating a good lunch at the Chinaberry Cafe, which has moved from Parrott to Dawson. (I know that's a little bit further for you nw Terrell County hunters to drive, but remember--they're worth it).  Got a good shower there that lasted about fifteen minutes.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

We had rain last night. I talked with a deputy today. He told me that he had seen three bucks the other night on GA 45 South (between Dawson and Morgan) that would have been 7 and 8 pointers.  Another deputy told me that they were seeing some still in velvet.


----------



## Researcher31726

Some areas told me that they got three inches of rain last night during all that stormy weather!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Talked with a widow lady who was checking out her farm today before lunch--she saw one big buck with a nice rack and four little ones following him! 
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

We've been blessed with some rain off and on this past week. Some places got 2 to 3 inches in one day. I talked with  a deputy tonight; he told me he was out in the country checking on a lady, and he saw a nice doe, followed by two little fawns, not much bigger than a small dog. Pretty!
Sue


----------



## Racor

Good amount of rain here the last few days. We've got green grass and plants are doing well. I'm thinking most of the crops in the area got a big boost over the last few weeks.

We've had a few visitors (of the 4 legged kind) visit our flowers once again. This time I took some time to catch them with a trail cam.

Take a peek at the critters here..
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=73900


----------



## Researcher31726

Talked with some hunters earlier in the week that were moving their tower stands and doing some plot planting. Others were working on their 4-wheel paths.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Haven't talked to many hunters today, but there was at least one doe taken in Terrell County before noon. The archer was from Dougherty County.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

_This is an excerpt from my 09/21 column "The Outdoor Scene" from The Citizen News. 
Sue_
Over in Terrell County, Angel Redmond, of Mossey Creek Outdoors, reported that they have been seeing more does than bucks so far, but still even more hogs than deer being brought into them!  She stressed that the hogs that they are receiving are “big!  They’re having a good meal off someone’s crops!”


----------



## Judge

*Hogs?*



Researcher31726 said:


> _This is an excerpt from my 09/21 column "The Outdoor Scene" from The Citizen News.
> Sue_
> Over in Terrell County, Angel Redmond, of Mossey Creek Outdoors, reported that they have been seeing more does than bucks so far, but still even more hogs than deer being brought into them!  She stressed that the hogs that they are receiving are “big!  They’re having a good meal off someone’s crops!”



Thanks for the updates Sue.  Does Mossey Creek process hogs?


----------



## Researcher31726

Judge said:


> Thanks for the updates Sue.  Does Mossey Creek process hogs?



They do! Just to save you a $1 plus from Directory Assistance, their number is 229-995-4109 (B); -8482 (H).
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Just another warning. Two different hunting camps in Terrell County have been hit within the last week or two, and relieved of different valuable equipment! Not a good way to treat you guys! One was in the Betty Wise Road section, southeast of Bronwood.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

This is an excerpt from my 10/12 column, "The Outdoor Scene," which appears in The Citizen News this week. Hope it helps some of y'all.  (I'm posting Randolph and Calhoun Counties' data on their threads.)
Sue  


   Deer processors and taxidermists are getting busy now, but they will really be putting in some hours in the weeks and months to come, with the approaching gun season. ...  On Georgia 520, between Dawson and Parrott, David Harden hasn’t opened up Yeoman’s Deer Processing yet, but he’s in the countdown-stage part of it, since he will be opening his doors on Opening Weekend for gun season.  When we chatted the other night, he had some good news he asked me to share.  “I’ll be running a deer contest again this year,” the Terrell County man announced.  “At the end of the season in January, 2007, we’ll be giving away a new .270 rifle and scope, free deer processing from Yeoman’s, and a free deer mount from Larry Atherton’s taxidermy!”  The winners will be pulled from a “hat,” so really the size of the deer or the racks will not make a difference, like in the big buck contests.  “Everyone that brings in a deer for me to process will have a chance; bring in twelve deer, and you get twelve chances!”  Larry is the Terrell County taxidermist who creates the gorgeous mounts from the deer that David and the hunters send him. Also, if you bring in a deer that weekend of October 21st, you won’t be going away empty-handed.  “I’ll be giving everyone a free sample of sausage,” advised Harden.


----------



## Researcher31726

_This is part of my 10/26 column, "The Outdoor Scene," which appears in The Citizen News. _
    “It’s been a wonderful weekend,” answered Angel Redmond, of Mossey Oak in Terrell County, when I asked her how gun opening weekend had been.  Like the others, she and Dan are receiving more does to process than bucks, although they have had at least ten mounts to come in since bow season and muzzle-loader started.  “The does that we are seeing are big does.” But that’s not to say that big bucks are going down, too.  “We had this buck come in this weekend that weighed about 235 pounds; it was a ten-pointer.”...When I stopped by Manders and Mims in Dawson to get a snack for Smokey and me (she sends me in with a list when I’m going to see Mr. Henry), I saw Roger Weathersby.  He told about seeing three does coming towards his stand this weekend.  He said he was quiet and watched them as they got closer and closer.  He was very still.  Just as he was ready to pull the trigger, he said he must have blinked or something, because the biggest doe stopped and stared at him in his stand, then, took off running, with the other following suit.  Mr. Henry said he could understand. He had been in his stand and a 5-pointer had come up really close.  He was going to let the buck walk so it could grow some more for next season.  He said that it looked all of a sudden, like the critter had just started eyeballing his tree and stand, as though to say, “Something doesn’t look right about that tree!” Then, he scooted away from the tree, fleeing behind the ridge with some pine trees lining it.  Whew!...During bow season, the Redmonds estimated that they probably saw more hogs than deer being harvested.
     Even as the farmers and their helpers work to gather the peanuts from their fields, the local banks celebrated this agricultural industry and honored the peanut farmers in our areas.  Sylvester was, also, the site of the local peanut festival, too. But  cups or bags of boiled peanuts are not the only reason for stopping at Mark’s Melon Patch just south of Sasser in Terrell County. I’ve said it before, but it’s the truth; if you don’t know how to get there, as a school-age kid in southwest Georgia.  They’ll tell you all about this place!  Friday afternoon was a wonderful day for the Terrell County High School Homecoming parade.  Those who missed it lost out on seeing some nice floats and getting some good free entertainment on a family outing, while supporting our local young men.
     I


----------



## Researcher31726

_This is an excerpt from my 11/02 weekly column, "The Outdoor Scene," which will be in The Citizen News. Hope it helps somebody. Thanks to all who help me with it.
Sue_

The Outdoor Scene
By Sue Jones

     ...David Harden with Yeoman’s Deer Processing in northern Terrell County described the gun season so far as “pretty good, but slow at times.”  He shared that he has gotten some 8-pointers and 9-pointers from Randolph County.  His hunters are telling them that they are “seeing a few” deer.....  
       ...Angel and Dan Redmond at Mossey Creek Deer Processing are really seeing the deer, too, besides the hogs.  “Most of the hunters are after deer now, but they are shooting the hogs if they get in the way between them and the deer!” The porkers enjoy much of the same food sources as the whitetails, so there’s competition for who gets to the dinner table first around the different food plots. One of the hogs that the Redmonds got in this week evidently knew his way to the best eating places in the area; he weighed about 300 pounds, according to Angel.    
     ....Ah, goodies. I got treated to a new dish Sunday at lunch at the Chinaberry Cafe. Penny Hamby has been experimenting...successfully...with a lemon fluff.  It’s like the lime and orange fluff they have been serving, but out of this world if you’re hooked on lemons! I’m not the only one that knows where to get some good eating done, whether it’s a meal or a sandwich.  Mr. Ken Price at the Dawson Fish House teases me that they have me hooked on their catfish filet sandwich.  I plead guilty to that! The hunters, besides the local people, are keeping those places busy, especially on Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## Researcher31726

Just checking...
Sue


----------



## aa07512

*terrell co/ bronwood hunters*

Hey ya'll,
  Just wanted to say hey and see where abouts in bronwood ya'll were hunting.. I live in columbus now but was born and raised there and still hunt there on family land..  I would love to have some people to talk to on a regular basis about hunting in that area..  My name is Brandon and some of you may already know my dad and I already so  please let me know.  Look forward to talking to ya'll soon.


 Oh, by the way.. We have had 3 pretty good ones taken off our property this year all in about the last 3 weeks..... How have ya'lls seasons been so far?


----------



## Researcher31726

Brandon,
I'm an armchair hunter; I've lived here all my life, about 4 miles southwest of Bronwood. The hunters are taking some pretty nice deer around here.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

An eight-point was harvested last night between 7:00 PM and 8:00 PM on Lee Street/Georgia 32 west of Dawson.  Haven't figured out whether to put that in my outdoor column or the police beat next week. The two deputies were trying to eat a quick supper at the Dawson Fish House when the call came over their radios.  A motorist had hit a deer, which was evidently seriously injured.  The LEOs went to dispatch the deer. I saw one of the deputies tonight at the Fish Housel he told me it was an eight-point.

Also, go to meet OKLGA at the restaurant! Hope he will be posting a picture of a buck this week! Nice meeting you! (That makes the 3rd Woodyite I've met in person in a week! I had the pleasure of meeting Nicodemus and the Redhead last Thursday night at their home!)

Sue


----------



## OKFLGA

*No sightings*

But I hope to finish strong on the 13/14 th.


----------



## Researcher31726

OKFLGA said:


> But I hope to finish strong on the 13/14 th.




I hope the 13th is your lucky weekend!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Just checking to see what y'all are doing...working on your food plots, praying for rain, harvesting gobblers, just enjoying the outdoors? Smokey and I are enjoying the outdoors, although right now, she's curled up near me, just a-snoozing away!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

We've been getting some rain...last Saturday (nice drizzle all-day long), Wednesday night (heavy with Nature's fireworks), Friday afternoon and night (heavy with thunder and lightning again).  We have certainly been needing it (like everyone else). Thank God for it!

What are you gents seeing, hearing, finding when you go to your spots?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

We've been getting some rain, wind, and lightning the last couple of weeks. I'm hearing that some nice deer and turkeys are being spotted in the county.  
What are y'all seeing/doing?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

I was at the Dawson Fish House the other night and one of the Terrell County SO deputies shared this with me:
He'd been driving through the Bronwood cemetery one night (there's been some "he-sheing" going on there), and he saw a movement right in the mddle of the cemetery.  There were a bunch of deer bedding down there! He said that he just let them be.
Sue


----------



## BRIAN1

*DESPERATE*

I Realize This Mat Not Be The Site To Post A Thread, But I Am Desperate In My Search For Some Land In Sw Ga. I Am Really Into Hog Hunting And Don't Mind Taking A Deer Or Two Per Season. If Any Of Yall Know Of Some Leases Available In The Albany Or Surrounding Areas, Please Pm Me. Thanks In Advance.


----------



## BRIAN1

*HOGS*

Does Anyone Have Any Land I Could Hunt Hogs On Near Dougherty County. I Am Willing To Lease Land If Available In Terrell, Lee, Worth, Etc. Just Pm Me If Anything Is Open Or There Is Somewhere I Couldh Unt. Thanks.


----------



## Researcher31726

We've been getting some rain off and on, varying amounts in different parts of the county this week.  This afternoon and morning, we got nice rain on Piney Grove Farm.  Later this afternoon, the clouds were moving away, the sun was playing peek-a-boo. Right after dark, there was the nicest breeze and you could see the mercury in the thermometer shooting downward!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

There are a lot of hunters being seen in Terrell County at the eating places--San Joes and the Dawson Fish House. Welcome back!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Terrell County--Parrott, Dawson, and Bronwood near Piney Grove Farm--got some nice heavy rain tonight around 6:00 PM to 7:00 PM. A deer took out a Nissan this afternoon on GA 45, I heard on the scanner.
Tuesday around lunchtime, I was visiting with a dear sweet lady that loves the outdoors  over lunch at the Dawson Fish House, and she shared a story.  She's been watching a little fawn that appears to be orphaned near her country place.  She was asking Mr. Ken what she could put out for it to help it make it by itself. She said it broke her heart when she heard it crying.  It was relatively close to her home, so she'll be able to keep an eye on it maybe and keep food out for it. 
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Still getting some thundershowers and rain. Great! Temps are coling somewhat during the day and evening, but still hot. Mr. Ken said that some of the gunhunters ar4e coming up planting and re-planting their food plots.  The bowhunters are reporting seeing a lot of deer, just not close enough yet. The heat's got a lot of folks and the deer in hibernation.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Ooohhh! If anyone got a chance to get out in the woods and fields today, surely they saw some activity, and maybe even stuck a deer! It's been so nice and cool, breezy.  My aches and pains tell me that there's some rain moving in, even without looking at the cloudy skies that have some water hidden inside them! The temps have dropped. ALMOST sweater weather!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

We got about an inch of rain in various parts of the county today.  It surely sounded good to Smokey and me as we were snoozing...I mean, working on articles! Hoped this helps your food plots and other outdoor endeavors! Lots of the farmers have been taking up peanuts this week.
The hunters have been stopping by the local eating places when they come in from the woods. Everbody appreciates that.

Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Got some more rain today. Even after a couple of hours, the ground's still soggy, so maybe it will help a little bit. (Not sure how that translates into inches.)

The Lee County grandchild of Mr. Gary and (Terrell County Magistrate Judge) Linda Freeman stuck a nice deer last week. Mr. Gary's got some deer in the record books, if i remember correctly, as does Paul Priest, also, of Sasser.
The Freeman grandchildren (Lee County and Terrell County) have some good role models in their parents and grandparents regarding being outdoorsmen and wildlife stewards, imho.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

When I was at the Dawson Fish House tonight, Ed Moody shared that he had been doing some scouting near Doverel on the Ichuaway-Nochaway Creek (SW Terrell close to Calhoun) and he had seen a mighty big nice paw mark. He told me that boded well for the deer hunters. 

A family was up from Gadsen, FL, that lease some land in NW Terrell. They said that they had been working on food plots this weekend and that they had seen a lot of movement, several nice bucks and some pretty does.  They have seen some of the bug boys running, too.
On her way home to Damascus, Miss Shirley (Price) called and told Mr. Ken that she had spotted about eight deer along the roadway between Dawson and the Calhoun County line. 

Sue


----------



## Naui1974

*.*

Going to do some hunting this year in Terrell.  I got my first deer last year (9 pt) in Terrell.  I plan on hunting Coyotes this year also.  Anyone seen Yotes around the county?


----------



## Researcher31726

Naui1974,

We've been hearing them, plus foxes and panthers. (You asked about panthers in your email to me.  Smokey said for you to leave the panthers on Piney Grove Farm alone.  )

I'll try to do some more checking for specifics for you. What area do you hunt? That's a nice deer you harvested last year!

Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Anybody take out some deer this weekend?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Two nice deer were taken Thursday evening...The Terrell SO even got involved in it since the deer were killed after dark.  Awwww....never mind what I was going to spin...Two motorists took two deer out in Terrell County within the space of probably about an hour and a half. Fortunately, none of the motorists or their passengers were injured...However, the deer....One was almost in front of the Sheriff's house on US 82 towards Graves and the other was in the Herod community neighborhood.
Sue


----------



## marlinluver

*Anyone hunting this area*

Just wondered if anyone was hunting this area. I am hunting in parrott. I was up a couple of weeks ago and seen some small bucks chasin does. My buddy was up there last week and saw the same. I was wondering if anyone knows if the rut has turned on in this area yet of if possibly it might have past. Im heading up tommorrow hopefully the big boys will be out


----------



## Thunder

*marlinluver*

I hunted in Terrell for years before the lease I had 2 years ago went through the roof in cost. Need to get back up there if I can find a lease.

The rut typically hits the end of Nov and into early Dec. (at least where I was hunting). I hunted off Hope Road around Herod. Killed 3 real nice bucks....2 8"s and a 9. Saw a huge 10, and a monster buck, not to mention all the smaller ones. ALL the big bucks I killed, and for the most part I saw was from Dec 1 - Dec 12th. Killed 2 on same day different year Dec 9th.

Good luck, and let me know if you hear of any property or leases available.


----------



## Researcher31726

Thunder said:


> Good luck, and let me know if you hear of any property or leases available.



We've got some feelers out...Hope we can get you and the family back up here in Terrell! (That's what we like to hear, rather than folks wanting to leave!)
Sue


----------



## Thunder

*Dawson*

Thanks Sue.....

Mouth is watering thinking about those Dawson Fish House catfish nuggets!!


Larry


----------



## marlinluver

Thunder i I see your from Lutz. Im just up the road from you. Im in Spring Hill.. Its a good little trip up to Terrell county but I think its worth it. I will let you know if I hear of any leases opening up in that area.


----------



## Researcher31726

Hey, y'all!
Anything happening here in Terrell County? Hearing any gobblers? Putting down any yotes, rabbits, coons, etc.? What are you feeding the wildlife?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

We've been getting some good rains here, plus the fireworks and wind. Piney Grove Creek is running good and strong.  Folks are happy about the way their ponds are looking, too. I was talking with a family the other night at the Dawson Fish House, and I could empathize with them.  They have two boats on their pond.  One of the boats got washed away from the dock and is floating loose,  The water levels had risen so high that it loosened the rope. We have had that happen to us some!
There's, also, some squirrel and rabbit hunting going on.  Well, I guess not now.  
Piney Creek Plantation (James McLendon) has been having some good quail shoots for folks coming from Columbus and the Atlanta areas.
Sue


----------

